# Broken



## jsmahoney (Jan 1, 2007)

Well lets make this the only mishap in the year 2007.




Yesterday I asked the question, with wade answering, about the MM Amarone I've been working with. The instructions saidon the 12th day take the S.G.........and alsothe 20th day.... making sure that the fermentation is complete. Fermentation is completewhen S.G. reaches .995 or less and no bubbling. I took the S.G. onthe 6th day and found a .990. Taking it twice so as not to misread the hydrometer and there is no action in the carboy. 
With Wades thankful help, it was decided to wait until today and read it again. If the reading is the same or lower I should go ahead with the racking, and add the additional ingredients. Not to worry!






Today as I started to get my supplies ready I dropped the hydrometer. BROKEN!



Not having another. Do, I go ahead and rack adding the additional ingredients for the next step. There is no action in the carboy.


Or do I wait until I can get the hydrometer from George through the mail? Probably should receive it by Thursday or Friday if i get the order in today/tomorrow.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2007)

If the SG is lower you would not want to proceed as it would still
be fermenting. Only when it is stable(still) for a few days is it ready
for next step. I would personally wait until stabilization is confirmed.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Wade! I sure like this forum. No matter what I run into someone is out there ready to help! Weather it is a small matter, or just to help us make sure we are on the right track. You guys are all great! Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2007)

I broke my racking cane right at the bend Sat. but it was just
long enough still to get the job done. They really need to design these
things so as that they dont have to be stressed to get into a carboy
unless its just mine that I have to struggle to get it inwithout
snapping it. It was my first broken cane but I do know a few friends
that have done this much earlier and thats why I took great care as to
be careful not to do this but it is pretty cold in my basement and I
think that contributed to breaking of this.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm the princess of broken hydrometers.



We like to have at least 2 on hand, because we all know that I'll break more!


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 1, 2007)

I've placed an order for two hydrometers from George! I always had the thought of purchasing another one from George, and just didn't get around to it. NOW! I'll be ready! *Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 1, 2007)

If your reading is .990 you probably could have racked it safely, but why not wait if it was only day 6 or so. It probably won't go any drier, but certainly shouldn't hurt to go until later in the week. I finally broke one more about a month ago. After buying several to have on hand, I went for a year before breaking this one recently.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 1, 2007)

If you had consecutive readings of .990 at a proper temperature, it is fine to rack. It isn't going to hurt IMHO to wait though. I don't think it is going to go any lower.I have never made that brand of kit though. I am sure someone who has made one will chime it.


Smurfe


----------



## geocorn (Jan 1, 2007)

Janet,


I will be out of the store tomorrow as our father is back in the hospital. He gets out tomorrow. I have asked Mark to make sure to get your order out, but if you have time, you might give him a friendly reminder. He has a lot to process tomorrow. I hope he is not overwhelmed. I will be back on Wednesday.


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 1, 2007)

George,,,,,,Your father comes first!!!!! If the order isn't processed tomorrow, the wine can wait, I can wait. You and your family comes first especially at this time of need with your father. My prays are with you, your family and a special pray for your father.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2007)

smurfe said:


> If you had consecutive readings of .990 at a proper
> temperature, it is fine to rack. It isn't going to hurt IMHO to wait
> though. I don't think it is going to go any lower.I have never
> made that brand of kit though. I am sure someone who has made one will
> ...



Theoretically that # pretty much says its done but seeing as how she
does not have consecutive readings, only 2 readings done at the same
time not believing what she has just read the first time, I said to
play it safe and make sure, especially on such an expensive kit, one
that I would not want to make a mistake on.


----------



## geocorn (Jan 2, 2007)

Janet,
Thanks for your understanding and your prayers. Mark will still do his best to get yours and the other orders out, but it will probably take us the better part of the week to get caught up, as we have a shipment from Mosti due in tomorrow and most of it is due to go back out. I have been so blessed with this business due to my wonderful customers that I do not want to start disappointing them now!


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 2, 2007)

George,

The last thing you are is a disappointment.
Family comes first....always.

Peter


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2007)

As you are, We are very forgiving to, ESPECIALLY when it comes to family and you are kind of like our father.


----------



## masta (Jan 2, 2007)

wade said:


> As you are, We are very forgiving to, ESPECIALLY when it comes to family and you are kind of like our father.




HeyPops can I borrow the car and can you front me a few bucks so I can get somethingto eat!!!!

*Edited by: masta *


----------



## geocorn (Jan 2, 2007)

You are the best!




Dad got out of the hospital today and he did not give me the car keys, but he did buy me a bottle of Chevas Regal. Offered a bottle of wine, but hell I can make that!


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 2, 2007)

George, glad to here your Dad is out of the hospital. I hope everything is ok now. My prayers go out to your and yours.


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 3, 2007)

Hmmm! What does that tell us about your dad not giving you the car keys? Especially, when one just gets out of the hospital they tend to want to rest and let someone else do the driving!!!!!!!



I'm glad he is out of the hospital as I'm sure he is glad to be out also.


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 3, 2007)

Masta - I hear that on a regular basis - he even calls me Pops.

George - You _could_ make Chivas Geo with one of those "essence extraction" thingies.


----------



## masta (Jan 3, 2007)

My son Joshua calls me pops and whenever he needs something...


----------



## geocorn (Jan 3, 2007)

First of all, I want to thank each of you for your prayers. He is out and doing well, for the time being. He has bad lungs and has been on oxygen for over 3 years. Every day is a blesssing.
Actually he did give me the keys, but I chose to drive my car. Over the years, he has given me a lot, but the most important thing is my values. He was a doctor with excellent patient relationships. They thought the world of him. If you wonder where I got the desire for taking care of my customers, now you know!


Why would I want to mess with an excellent bottle of scotch? Single malts were my choice of beverage before I got into wine. I still really enjoy a 18 year old McCallum.


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, george, it's time to make some malted barley wine, ferment to dryness, process with one of those "essence extraction" devices, and age in oak. I've thought about making myself some Calvados that way. Six gallons of apple wine at 12.5% abv yields 1 gal "brandy" at 75% abv. Store in a 3 gal carboy with a lot of heavy toast oak for a couple of years, then dilute back to 40% abv. Voila!!


----------



## oneram (Jan 4, 2007)

George,


I hope all good with your Father. My dad is 79 and will be 80 in Aug and of course with age he is not doing well. Its most important to listen to all that is the age older then us for wisdom and guidnace. They really have it figured out, Todays generation has lost. Never the less our prayers are with you today. God bless and talk with you soon.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 5, 2007)

Prayers answered for your Dad !!! You hit the nail on the head again George.."Each day is a blessing". How much better our lives and relationships with not only family but all we come in contact with would be if we could see each day as a blessing and thank God accordingly. Personally I start every day withnot, "good god, it's morning !! but with a hearty, "GOOD MORNING GOD"


----------

